# First grilled pizza on a stone



## smokeburns (Sep 27, 2014)

Last weekend I purchased a pizza stone and peel from the world market. And boy what a difference it makes! Used to have to lay my dough on grill,cook one side then  flip it and partially cook the other side before adding toppings. A lot of times I would get burnt pizza crust or would stick on the grill. This time using the stone was like night and day, lightly dust the stone with cornmeal and I was in business. I used two splits of hickory and started it with about a half chimney full of royal oak charcoal. And after sliding the pizza on the stone I had added one small chunk of black gum . I figured I would go with a strong smoke considering the pizza is only on for about 10/13 minutes. And the mushrooms and pine nuts were individually smokes on my offset previously before I started topping it. Here are some pics. You may notice on one pic the pizza is bubbling. Never got that effect before I got this stone.


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 27, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Sep 27, 2014)

Good looking pizza!


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks great!   :drool

Cant wait to make my pizza oven mod for my jumbo mini.


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 27, 2014)

What kind of mods would you have to do? I've been thinking about all these bricks I got stacked in my backyard, how easy it would be to build a brick oven for not only pizzas but for breads or baking anything for that matter. I found some pretty elaborate ovens that are way beyond my skill. Level but here is one I found on Pinterest , it's very basic and looks easy to build. 














image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Sep 27, 2014)

Smokeburns said:


> What kind of mods would you have to do? I've been thinking about all these bricks I got stacked in my backyard, how easy it would be to build a brick oven for not only pizzas but for breads or baking anything for that matter. I found some pretty elaborate ovens that are way beyond my skill. Level but here is one I found on Pinterest , it's very basic and looks easy to build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Build it and show a whole lot of build it view!


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol most definitely will. Got to thinking though , wont be able to use most of the bricks I already have because I'm going to need fire bricks. Wonder how much those cost?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167416/mean-green-pizza-machine


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165293/behold-the-mini-pie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2014)

That's how I made the very first ever Mini-ZA! 

I'd like to build a Cob pizza oven but the wife thinks I already have too many other outdoor cooking devices...


----------



## brooksy (Sep 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's how I made the very first ever Mini-ZA!
> 
> I'd like to build a Cob pizza oven but the wife thinks I already have too many other outdoor cooking devices...


  Ahhhhh your pimp hand needs to be strong on this!! Build an outdoor brick pizza oven!! We have to see it :biggrin:


----------



## cwmcintyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the inspiration! Made up a batch of dough this afternoon and fired up the Vision Pro this evening. I got her up to about 500* and put the lava stone I normally use as a heat deflector on the upper rack. Pizzas came out with a slightly chewy, yet crispy crust. Did pepperoni and mushroom for myself and a veggie for my wife. Put some melted butter, garlic powder and a mix of parmesan and mozzarella on the last one for the kids. All came out great!


----------



## cwmcintyre (Oct 5, 2014)

Here is a pic of the pepperoni and mushroom. No photographic proof of the others as they disappeared almost immediately!













image.jpg



__ cwmcintyre
__ Oct 5, 2014


----------



## ladygt (Oct 7, 2014)

Cwmcintyre said:


> Thanks for the inspiration! Made up a batch of dough this afternoon and fired up the Vision Pro this evening. I got her up to about 500* and put the lava stone I normally use as a heat deflector on the upper rack. Pizzas came out with a slightly chewy, yet crispy crust. Did pepperoni and mushroom for myself and a veggie for my wife. Put some melted butter, garlic powder and a mix of parmesan and mozzarella on the last one for the kids. All came out great!


My mouth is watering from reading your posts. lol.  Did you make your own crust or store bought?


----------



## addertooth (Oct 7, 2014)

Pizzas from the Grill is an every Sunday treat at my house.  I make napoletana dough from scratch and sauce made with Marzano tomatoes.  Some pictures:













small 2 pizza on Kamado.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Oct 7, 2014


















small half supreme half pep can olive.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Oct 7, 2014


















small meatza.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Oct 7, 2014


















small pepperoni olive.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Oct 7, 2014


















small pinapple canadian pep.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Oct 7, 2014


----------



## cwmcintyre (Oct 9, 2014)

I made my own dough. I used the recipe that Chef Jimmy J posted in another thread. The dough came out great. It is only 9:00 in the morning and now MY mouth is starting to water thinking about it. Maybe another batch for dinner tonight?


----------

